# Recaro seats



## VDUB_V (Mar 1, 2003)

My firend has the two-tone Recaro seats in his Jetta and he got paste on the seat(long story). Does anyone have any idea how to remove this from the seat.


----------



## dr-vw (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Recaro seats (VDUB_V)*

Slide the seat back all the way, and look under the front, there is a nut at the end of the seat track, right next to the lever which make the seat go back and forth. unscrew that nut take out the bolt now keep sliding backwards, you might have to rock left and right to getthe seats out right


----------



## Colovion (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Recaro seats (dr-vw)*

I think he meant - how do you get the paste out of the seat... not how do you get the seat out..... and about eh paste I'm not sure - have you tried an upholstery cleaner? or a steamer?


----------

